# Family Reunification...



## ieatfood88 (Jan 8, 2014)

I am actually in the process of applying for a student visa to France to be with my BF... but I just had an interesting talk with an uncle of mine who lives in Germany. While he is not German, his wife is. I was explaining to him my situation and how I was nervous about having my Visa denied and then something clicked. Would I be able to apply for a family reunification visa... maybe? I have never met him, and we talk often. He is the only person on my dad's side of the family I know (as my dad left when I was four) and we always talked about the possibility of meeting an getting to know each other. I'm not for sure if he has given up his US citizenship...but could this be possible?

Thanks!


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Normally it's only direct family members who can sponsor someone for a visa, citizenship or no. Aunts and Uncles don't cut it in any country I'm aware of these days. Doesn't really matter whether he has taken German nationality or not.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## ieatfood88 (Jan 8, 2014)

Bevdeforges said:


> Normally it's only direct family members who can sponsor someone for a visa, citizenship or no. Aunts and Uncles don't cut it in any country I'm aware of these days. Doesn't really matter whether he has taken German nationality or not.
> Cheers,
> Bev



Bev, you're everywhere, haha! Well, he works for the military area...and I mean, I guess I could call and ask because almost everyone on my dad's side of the family is gone. I think I read somewhere that they would consider uncles if you are emotional dependent on them... I don't know how you would prove that! But, we have always wanted to me and get to know each other because he never got to meet any of his brothers children. Plus, I have never seen or talked to my dad since I was 4... (yeah, horrible man). Maybe on the grounds of wanting to be connected to a side of the family that was lost to me...? 

Thanks Bev! This was just something I was thinking about while speaking with him.


----------



## Tellus (Nov 24, 2013)

Not sure if Aunts or Uncles can support, but have a look here:
A guide to German permits for family reunification < Getting Started | Expatica Germany


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

ieatfood88 said:


> Bev, you're everywhere, haha! Well, he works for the military area...and I mean, I guess I could call and ask because almost everyone on my dad's side of the family is gone. I think I read somewhere that they would consider uncles if you are emotional dependent on them... I don't know how you would prove that! But, we have always wanted to me and get to know each other because he never got to meet any of his brothers children. Plus, I have never seen or talked to my dad since I was 4... (yeah, horrible man). Maybe on the grounds of wanting to be connected to a side of the family that was lost to me...?
> 
> Thanks Bev! This was just something I was thinking about while speaking with him.


Have never heard of the "emotional dependent" angle. I believe that usually refers to being financially dependent on the family member. At the very least, the family member you are "joining" has to provide a place for you to stay and have adequate financial resources to support you. It's asking quite a bit of a distant family member you have only recently re-established contact with. But, hey, if he and his wife are willing and able to support you financially like that, then go for it.
Cheers,
Bev


----------

